# New to EVs - Have a DC Motor - Application?



## Ronski (Aug 21, 2012)

No advice??

bump


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't know, but a quick search says it's the same specs as a K91, which is rated 48-96V and 8 hp. I dunno how accurate that is but in either case I think it'd make a great go-cart motor


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I used to own a K99-4003. It was in my electric motorcycle. Electrically it's the same as all other KXX motors from ADC. The year for yours is 92, so something was modified for a customer (could be just a drill and tap). 4005 is the mechanical setup (if it's got an endplate, if it's got a baseplate, etc).

The torque specs for the K91 are around, but if you can't find them email me and I'll send em to ya. It says 7.8hp continuous at 72V, 9.7hp at 96V. Peak of 22hp at 72V and peak of 29 at 96V.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

An 8" motor would be the start of a small 'learning curve' project.

A kart, motorbike or a lawn tractor would be a good starting point.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think this 6.7" motor is just fine for one of those projects. It went into my motorcycle and provided great performance. I only upgraded to AC because I found a setup fairly cheaply. I also had a smaller 6.7" on a Go-kart and it ran like a bat outta hell.


----------



## Ronski (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks very much for the feedback. I had figured that this was not a high HP motor, but a good starting point for a EV newbee. Your suggestions for using it in a motorcycle or lawn tractor is a good idea, especially since would be my first EV build.

What would you suggest for a motor controller, charging circuit, DC converter and batteries? Are there low cost components that would work and what is the best resources for buying them?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Alltrax is a well proven controller that would be perfect for that motor. One of the Axe or SPM controllers. There's quite a few places to get them and they show up on ebay used.

Charger depends on batteries, for a first build, maybe get away with some sealed lead acid if your budget is low.... or move into lithium if you think it fits your project better. I can help if you have questions.

DC-DC depends on voltage you want to do. You could go from 48-96V with that motor. 72V is where most people start. I've got a couple DC-DC converters.

If you have more questions, feel free to email me (sales at emf-power.com), I work closely with other vendors.


----------



## Ronski (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll likely take you up on your offer on more questions on electronics. It will likely be a bit, as I first need to find a motorcycle, or other small vehicle for the project. It will take time, but looking forward to it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck on it. Try craigslist for a rolling motorcycle chassis. Part the parts out on a forum for that vehicle, scrap the engine. 

What are your goals? Just for fun and learning?


----------

